# Evic AIO 75 w



## Cruzz_33 (31/7/16)

This looks tit!

http://www.vapordna.com/Joyetech-eVic-AIO-75W-TC-All-In-One-Kit-p/jevaio.htm

Wouldn't mind one of these after the success of the Aio


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> This looks tit!
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/Joyetech-eVic-AIO-75W-TC-All-In-One-Kit-p/jevaio.htm
> 
> Wouldn't mind one of these after the success of the Aio



Interesting @Cruzz_33 
Am still struggling with the muted flavour on my Aio - probably havent gotten the right coils
Pity because its a nifty little device

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (31/7/16)

@Silver 
Thought I was the only one experiencing the muted taste.
Tried a variety of coils but similar results. Sold it. 
But this new Evic will be great if one can use rebuildable tanks in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/7/16)

Best result was using the RBA deck @Silver @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (31/7/16)

I see one has the option to use another tank with a 510 adapter which screws in the top but then one will either have a hole or empty tank inside.
One could fill it with brandy to cure those dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Best result was using the RBA deck @Silver @KZOR



Thanks @Cruzz_33 
I didnt know there was a RBA deck for the Aio
Lol i learn something every day here


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Cruzz_33
> I didnt know there was a RBA deck for the Aio
> Lol i learn something every day here



Got one from the states when my mate was over there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Cruzz_33
> I didnt know there was a RBA deck for the Aio
> Lol i learn something every day here


The Cubis RBA @Silver 

I got one ages ago but still haven't tried it. What's putting me off is that you can't dry fire the coil before wicking and I have no clue where the resistance is at, you just have to have faith in your calculations 

Also, it's a bit bigger than the standard coil so it's going to displace more juice. Exactly how much room is left for juice in the tank I don't know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/8/16)

I too have had nothing but muted flavour from the AIO. The best I've got from it so far was also with the RBA.
Use Daniel's horizontal method, it works well (video link below, the tutorial for the horizontal method starts at about 6mins 30secs). It's quite easy to do, the biggest issue is that lousy microscopic screw for the negative lead...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

